# Newmark Watches



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Looking through the internet the other day , i saw that someone put up a few post about the Newmark watches.

Did they find anymore information about them.

The reason i`m asking is i found one the other day, it was a basic watch , basic movement but this one case was in very good condition , as it was in a pile of old broken watches.

i grabbed it out paid my Â£2 & took it home.

had a look at the movement as i said basic 3/4 plate movement with a broken mainspring.










Another reason i picked it up is the case i had almost no wear on it, usually on these cheap old watches the strap is rotten minging & eating the case away, not this one.

It turns out that that it was a company based in croyden in the 50's .

I expect someone. The forum can show me some pictures of the own newwatchesmark watches.

The watches will never be worth a fortune as collectable watches but as the years go by the will just dissapear & in the end the only place you will see them is in a museum , like all these old cheaply made watches.










I know that the watch will have no real value as a watch its self as i said its just a piece of history, so i thought i would have a go , i got a new mainspring gave the old beast a clean & service, straightened out the hands , relumed them cleaned the dial case & put a new glass in it & she is going again, time keeping well 10 minutes a day is fine for me.










let me know anything you have on them, be nice to see how they have survived..pictures too of course..


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

That scrubbed up well you must be pleased. :yes:


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

Certainly turned out nice 

Here's mine..


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Here's my 'Guildhall' made by Newmark in the very earliest days of the factory in Croydon.




























Still soldiering along, beating out a rather agricultural 17,280 bph.


----------



## David lloyd (Mar 6, 2021)

My Grandad worked for Newmarks after the 2nd world war. 
They imported Swiss watches back then and made their first watch in 1950. 
During the 50s my Grandad then went on to making the flight navigation systems at Newmarks. 
He then left Newmarks to work at Avo industries. Where he and a group of colleagues did a management buy out. Later selling Avo on to Megger.

My grandad passed away a couple of weeks ago. He left me his Newmarks watch that my nan bought him for his 18th birthday. So that makes it's 75 years old. 
it's tired and old looking, but still works.


----------

